# ATI 9800XT Temps



## darkstar5411 (Nov 30, 2005)

Hey, I was wondering what kind of temps are normal for the ATI 9800XT.  My card runs anywhere from 70C to 77C on a normal day.  However, when I start playing games that tax my card the temp jumps to 80-85C.  When running the FindMax in ATITool .24, the temp jumped up to 89C and only OC 2 MHz.  Is this normal?


----------



## jjcom (Nov 30, 2005)

Whoa, no. Try reseating your heatsink and make sure you've got good air flow in that area. Also make sure the fan on the heatsink hasn't failed/gotten clogged.


----------

